# SVSound S-Series 5.1 Speaker System Review (STS-02 / SCS-02 / SSS-02 / SB12-NSD): Discussion Thread



## drdoan

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/svsreview.jpg[/img]
*SVSound S-Series 5.1 Speaker System Review (STS-02 / SCS-02 / SSS-02 / SB12-NSD): Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: I would say that the new S-Series speakers with the baby monster sub are definitely worth the new “02” designation. They add nothing of their own to the sound, and are therefore neutral, producing what is fed to them. The original were most likely the “best in class” winners. The new are even more the greatest “performance per dollar” winners. If you could hear these speakers in a good setup, then listen to any other speakers in almost any price range, you will see (or hear) why I say they are incredible buys. The smoothness, clarity, response, dynamic range, balance, and sound quality are second to none. All in all, in my opinion, these speakers are hands down, the best sounding speakers in their price range, which is saying a lot as there are “billions and billions” of similarly priced speakers. If you are hesitant about buying speakers “sound unheard”, have no fear. They are going to give you far more quality sound than your dollars would get you otherwise. Their price-to-performance ratio is out of this world! 

See all review pictures here.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------

